# Wer spielt mit ner Razer Naga Maus?



## olOlOlo (1. März 2011)

Hi
Wer spielt eine Razer Naga Maus? 
Ich überlege mir auch die 12 Tasten Maus zuzulegen nur bin ich mir unsicher, kann ich wirklich das komplette Spiel mit einer Hand dann steuern? Also zB Laufen\Springen und Hotbuttons gleichzeitig bedienen? Und die tastatur komplett weglassen (wär für Notebook recht schön)
Und wie ist das spielgefühl in Raids? Bin ich echt "schneller" als mit der normalen Tastatur + Maus bedienung?.
Wie ist das interface mit Wow gestaltet?

1000 Fragen ich weis aber bei ~80 euro und den Versprechungen möchte ich doch ein wenig feedback haben.


----------



## kuschutschur (1. März 2011)

Hallo;

also ich kann die Razer Naga nur empfehlen.

Du kannst alle Zauber auf den Nummerblock für den Daumen legen, und hast sogar noch ein paar Zusatztasten.

Die Maus ist sehr ordentlich verarbeitet, liegt gut in der Hand und reagiert superschnell. Wenn du dich mal daran gewöhnt hast bist du auch sehr schnell damit, und für Notebook User echt von Vorteil.

Es gibt ein Razer ADD ON für WOW damit kannst du alle Balken für Zauber so legen wie du möchtest und verschieben, macht das Interface recht übersichtlich.

Der erste Tag wird allerdings hart, bin überall runtergeflogen weil die Maus sauschnell reagiert :-)

Grüsse
Kusch


----------



## Jalandir (1. März 2011)

Ich hab mir die vor drei Wochen auch zugelegt.

Hab derzeit von den seitlichen Zusatztasten 6 belegt und Maustaste 4 + 5.
Da liegen meine Tank Notfallknöpfe drauf.
Den Rest der Fähigkeiten nutz ich normal über Tastatur, weil für alles mit dem Daumen drücken sinds sowieso zuwenige Tasten. 

Das Razor Addon ist nur ein BarAddon wie Bartender oder Dominos. Da nehm ich lieber eins der beiden, die werden auch gewartet und haben nicht, wie das Razor Addon, das letzte Update zu Cata Release bekommen.


----------



## Gnorfal (1. März 2011)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Hi
> Wer spielt eine Razer Naga Maus?
> Ich überlege mir auch die 12 Tasten Maus zuzulegen nur bin ich mir unsicher, *kann ich wirklich das komplette Spiel mit einer Hand dann steuern?* Also zB Laufen\Springen und Hotbuttons gleichzeitig bedienen? Und die tastatur komplett weglassen (wär für Notebook recht schön)
> Und wie ist das spielgefühl in Raids? *Bin ich echt "schneller" als mit der normalen Tastatur + Maus bedienung?.*
> ...



Das liegt nur an Dir selbst, denke ich mal. So wie es Menschen gibt, die man in Armani Anzüge stecken kann und die trotzdem hässlich bleiben, gibt es auch Menschen, denen kann man ne 100 Tasten Maus geben, die bekommens trotzdem net hin.
Generell ist die Maus absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## failrage (2. März 2011)

Ich spiele schon längere Zeit mit der Maus.  Am Anfang wird es Dir schwer fallen direkt die richtige Taste zu treffen, wenn alle 12 Seitentasten belegt sind. Aber nach ein paar Wochen solltest du jede Taste treffen.  Ich nehme die Seitentasten der Maus aber nur als Ergänzung zu wasd etc. Jedenfalls kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen ohne die Maus zu spielen. Deine Performance im Spiel wird auf jeden Fall massiv ansteigen. Die Maus ist das Geld echt wert.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. März 2011)

Definitiv empfehlenswert. Du brauchst zwar 4-5h bis du dich eingespielt hast (mach in der Zeit einfach n bisschen PvP um dich an die Belegeung zu gewöhnen), aber danach wirst du nicht mehr davon loskommen. Ich könnte ohne das Ding wohl nicht mehr spielen, hab fast alle wichtigen Skills vom Hunter da drauf.


----------



## Ginkohana (2. März 2011)

Spiele derzeit alle MMO's mit ner Razer Naga + G15 Combo und bin sehr zufrieden.(nachdem ich die erste Razer Naga nach 1/2 Jahr wegen Microschalter-Defekt der linken Maustaste umgetauscht habe)
Allein mit der Maus wird man WOW jedoch nicht steuern können da du eben nur 12 Tasten hast und ein MMO normalerweise mehr als 12 Situationen für einen parat hat.
(Ausgegangen vom moven, casten, pots etc.)


----------



## schmetti (2. März 2011)

Kann ich nur Empfehlen, absolut genial mit der 12 Tasten Maus  und die 2 Tasten neben der Linken Taste sind auch genial.
Die Anschaffungskosten haben sich gelohnt.


----------



## Laberede (2. März 2011)

Warum man mit der Naga schneller sein sollte ist mir jetzt nicht ganz klar.

Natürlich läuft jedem WoWler bei Anblick der Maus etwas der Sabber im Mund zusammen. Da ich mittlerweile meine Casts auch mit der Tastatur mache benötige ich seit Cata auch zumindest Kombinationstasten an der Maus.

Hab mir die Naga aber nicht geholt weil:
1) für den Preis kaufe ich lieber etwas konservativ ein.
2) mein Rechner kann auch was anderes als MMO. Mit der Maus sieht er aus wie ne Spielekonsole.
3) Ich finde es nicht recht ästhetisch da hauptsächlich nur mit einem Daumen auf Mikrotasten rumzuklicken.
4) will auch kaum glauben das die einzelnen Tasten wirklich immer gut getroffen werden.
5) 12 Tasten reichen sowieso nicht.

Ansonsten ... viel Spass damit 



Edit: Hab mir dann die MX490 ( oder wie die heißt ) geholt. Ist ja auch ein echter Klassiker wo man nur gutes drüber hört ( wer gibt auch schon gerne einen Fehlkauf zu ).
Haste halt zwei Kombi-Tasten die ich mit 1-5 und F1-F4 kombiniere.
Kritisch wird es nur wenn ich mit Heiler einerseits auf Healbot Maus-Shift Kombinationen, und MausExtra-Taste Kombinationen für zB Regen mache.


----------



## inselberg (2. März 2011)

es wäre auch interessant zu wissen wie du vorher gespielt hast. "klicker"? 2 tasten-maus? 5 tasten-maus? mehrfachbelegungen? handgrösse?
"schneller" liegt auch immer im auge des betrachters  ich kenne leute die sich als "klicker" geoutet haben, die wahnsinnig(,) schnell sind und wieder andere die nur shortcuts benutzen und extrem langsam sind.


----------



## Metzelkoch (2. März 2011)

Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bis du richtig drinnen bist dauerte es ne Zeit aber dann willst du sie nichtmehr missen !!


----------



## biene maya (2. März 2011)

Ich wart immer noch auf die Molten Core Edition.


----------



## Gnorfal (2. März 2011)

biene schrieb:


> Ich wart immer noch auf die Molten Core Edition.



Das dauert leider noch. Aber es gibt schon heute die Warlock Edition:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellie (2. März 2011)

biene schrieb:


> Ich wart immer noch auf die Molten Core Edition.



Status: lieferbar


----------



## Type your name here (2. März 2011)

Ich spiele seit 1,5 Jahren mit der Razer Naga Maus, habe mir als ich sie reinigen wollte zwar zerschossen. aber sofort ne neue gekauft.

Du willst das ding nichtmehr missen wenn du sie einmal hattest, grade in Mmos is das perfekt. du kannst zwischen dem Num Block und den oberen 1-9 und 0,ß, Tasten schalten lassen

Ich zb nehme mit der Linken Hand die Tasten auf der Tastatur von 1-4

ab 5-8 nehme ich die Razer Naga und 9-12 nehme ich Hotkeys auf der Tastatur zb E,F,Q, zudem zusatzhotkeys wie X,Y,V und wenn ichs brauch auch die Taste "<".

zudem hast du wie bei fast allen Mäusen heutzutage ein klickbares Mausrad und links neben der linken Maustste noch 2 zusatz Tasten (aber rel schwer erfühlbar find ich).

Problem sehe ich nur wenn du sehr große Finger hast, dann kann es apssieren das du ausversehen mehrere Tasten drückst mit den Daumen.

Ein leichtes "Ekelproblem" hat die Maus auch, bei viel spielen kleben Hautschuppen auf dem Plastik >.< (ist aber abkratzbar)


----------



## Kaldreth (2. März 2011)

Ich fand die Maus auch interessant aber zum Glück war ich vorher noch einmal in einem Laden und hab sie in die Hand genommen und ich muss sagen, dass sie mir nicht gut genug in meinen Händen lage! Meine Hände sind schlicht zu groß für die Maus!


----------



## Lari (2. März 2011)

Auch eine Maus mit x Tasten macht einen Spieler nicht besser. Sollte vorher mal erwähnt werden


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. März 2011)

Das wichtigste bei einer Maus sind nicht die Zusatztasten oder das Design, am allerwichtigsten ist, dass sie dir gut in der Hand liegt.


----------



## Tequara (2. März 2011)

Hallo,
ein kumpel von mir hat die naga und ich muss sagen die is einfach nur krass
am Anfang isses schwer, aber mit ein bisschen Übung geht's dann perfekt
ich habe mit der Maus auch schon mit meinem Tank getankt und konnte eig komplett auf die tasta verzichten. Auch wenn ich meinen Kumpel beim pvp zuseh macht der alles mit der Maus (außer n paar tastenkombos mit Shift USW zu drücken und teilweise beim bewegen).

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir bei deiner Entscheidung helfen
PS: Er zockt am lappi


----------

